# Who's got the best bbq sauce recipe



## bdero82

looking for something a bit on the thicker side, but definetaly sweet and maybe spicy

lets see how good everyone is
whos got the best sauce?


----------



## castironchef

It would probably be much safer to start a discussion about religion and politics, or even religion in politics. Much less disagreement and a lower potention for violence!

Good luck.


----------



## mikelm

OK- you asked for it.

THIS IS WAR!  

MIKE'S FAMOUS, SECRET BARBECUE SAUCE
. 
1tspsalt
1tspchili powder
1tspcelery seed(this is the secret ingredient)
1tsplemon zest
1Tbspbrown sugar(or 2 Tbsp molasses or sorghum)
1/4cupcider vinegar
1/4cupWorcestershire sauce
1cuptomato catsup(could use chili sauce)
2cupswater(or use 1 cup beer or red wine, 1 cup water)
3clovesgarlic, pressed (put the pulp in after pressing)
4quartersfresh ginger (also pressed to extract juice- add this pulp also)
1TbspTobasco sauce
-or-
1/2tspred pepper flakes
or both, live dangerously

Mix all ingredients, simmer very slowly to reduce by one-third.
If you're smart you'll make a double recipe every time. Keeps very well frozen.
Believe it or not this started with a recipe in the Fanny Farmer Boston Cooking
School Cookbook, in an edition printed about 45 years ago!. The celery seeds 
are the "secret" ingredient. Arthur Bryant's sauce uses them, too.
I added the garlic and ginger. If you add onions the sauce will get considerably sweeter

Enjoy.  

Mike


----------



## pete

See Mike you already lost. You don't even know what the sauce is being used for, so how can you come up with the best until you know it's final application. BBQ Amatuer!!!!!:lol:    

Just kidding Mike!

But seriously, what is the final application? That really makes a difference as to the type sauce I would give you.

And, Castironchef, I agree. This could be dangerous ground!:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## bdero82

the sauce is for a smoked pork shoulder
but it would be nice to have an all purpose sauce

i had a recipe for a sauce and it was way to lemony it sucked

and its always fun to have some friendly competition


----------



## panini

number1
Mike, where's the heat??? That may be good for you sweet yankees :lol: 
What does that ginger do, make it girly?:smoking: 
number2
Where's the smoke?? how do you barbque a shoulder??? get your little webber, 5 lbs coal, and go for it?

BBQ sauce is a garnish!!!! lets talk mops


----------



## mikelm

Share my nearly-priceless sauce recipe and what do I get- insults and snide remarks! 

I just putter along on a 5-1/2 foot wide, 76,000-BTU Member's Mark stainless job, including infra-red rotiss burner and side burner.

Pete- you're full of prunes: :crazy: this sauce _is_ the best for ANYTHING you want to cook BBQ-wise. Otherwise I wouldn't have wasted your time with it. 

The ginger actually gives it a bit of bite. You could step that up, and always add more Tabasco and/or red pepper.

The day after Arthur Bryant died, the Kansas City _Star_'s editorial cartoon showed Bryant trudging up a cloudy path toward the Pearly Gates, carrying a briefcase. Saint Peter was_ running _out to greet him, beard flying in the wind. The caption was *"Did you bring the recipe?"*

I fully expect to receive the same reception. 

Mike :roll:


----------



## panini

At least your thick skinned I love that. You need to break down and buy a quality pit, not something made by a distillery. Tell me how you smoke in that thing!!! Outdoor grilling is one sport but barbque and smokin is somthin altogether different:look: 
5 1/2 feet high sounds pretty high to me. I'd get drippins all over me.
If you can't hook that thing up to your truck or park it next to the barn, it aint worth flip.


----------



## mikelm

Pan-
I certainly appreciate your advice, but it's going to be hard to do in my second-floor condo.

Actually, I can do a pretty good smoking job, using the left burner on low and the other two off, plus a little container of soaked chips. I misspoke about the grill- the brand is Member's Mark (not Makers Mark.) It's a Sam's Club brand; I understand Costco has similar grills from the same Chinese (what else) manufacturer.

Speaking of smokers, in 2000 my wife and I RV'd from San Francisco to Houston, timing our trip to catch the Great Chili Cookoff in Terlingua, Texas. There were some minor BBG action there as well, and one eye-catching smoker was an eighteen-foot long steel sculpture of an armadillo, evidently crafted from a variety of steel oilfield pipe sections. Its head was down, serving as the firebox; the tail was upright, forming the chimney. The torso was the smoker, with the appropriate door. The sculpture was, um, anatomically correct, with the grease drain at the rear on the bottom. It boasted two highly-polished brass balls, also correctly located. It was, pretty obviously, a male armadillo.

A friend in the BBQ business said he wanted to commission a similar smoker, and I put him in touch with the armadillo-smoker owner. (I had gotten his 
business card.) Through him, my friend contacted the builder, who refused to take an order, saying it had been too **** hard to build.

Too bad. It's a great sculpture. Does nice ribs, too. Keep an eye peeled for it on the various Food TV programs about BBQ and festivals. If it shows up, you can't miss it.

Mike :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna

Mike, I saw that smoker on a Food Network special, as well as some truly odd ones!

My Jewish mother didn't make BBQ sauce, although we grilled quite often. As you can guess, it wasn't pork.  I tend to like the molasses-ey sauces with a bit of sparkle in them in the form of cayenne pepper. But I'm with Pan: I like the crust you get when you mop with a thinner, glaze-type sauce that doesn't burn but builds up and gives the meat a nice, crispy exterior. Too bad I'm a total neophyte when it comes to smoking or I'd have a go at it.


----------



## nentony

Wait, you want spicy and sweet for pork shoulder?? Ohh, man. What you need is a vinegar and/or mustard sauce. For crying out loud, save the candy for ribs.

Tony


----------



## mikelm

Mezz'-

We had a Jewish classmate of my daughter's at U of Chicago a couple of times to our Christmas dinner; we warned him that the centerpiece of dinner was a Missouri country ham. He said that was OK, since if ham was sliced _really _thin it was Kosher. I'm not sure about the theology of this, but he was always welcome.

If you're down this way I think if would be fun to get together.

Mike :smoking:


----------



## ed buchanan

YOU WANT THICK AND MOD. SPICE JUST ADD A DROP OF HOT SAUCE BUT THE BEST ONE I HAVE TRIED OR MADE IS SWEET BABY RAYS WHICH WAS JUST BOUGHT OUT BY KENS SALAD DRESSINGS. ITS GOOD AND YOU CAN ALTER IT ANY WAY YOU WANT. IF YOU FIGURE YOUR TIME AND THE AMOUNT OF INGREDIENTS YOU HAVE TO DIG UP TO MAKE FROM SCRATCH THIS IS THE WAY TO GO GOOD LUCK CHEF ED:look:


----------



## mezzaluna

Mike, her response is a great line! As one who was raised not to eat pork at home but that indulging in a restaurant was okay, I get your classmate's reply. And just for the record, I'm a Bullseye fan.

There's an old joke about the Orthodox guy who loved pork. He'd been tempted just a few times, but usually stuck to rabbinically-supervised, strictly kosher foods.

But one day the temptation struck again, so he went to a restaurant where they had great ribs and sat near the window. He knew his rabbi would be walking home past the restaurant at just that time. As the fellow dug into the rack of perfectly BBQd ribs, the rabbi came along, saw him in the window, and did the classic doubletake. Shocked, he entered the restaurant and confronted his wayward congregant. 

"Horowitz, are you eating pork ribs? Don't you know they're treyf (not kosher)?" Horowitz slowly put down a succulent rib as the rabbi stared, astonished. 
"Rabbi, are you watching me eat?"
"Of course! What do you think you're doing eating pork, and in front of me?" the rabbi exclaimed.
Horowitz smiled. "If you're watching me eat the pork, then I'm eating it under rabbinical supervision, so it must be kosher." He resumed his finger-lickin' meal as the rabbi left, speechless.


----------



## bdero82

panini it looks like u might have all the toys and non of the skill to back it up. i could spend thousands on something and have no idea how to use it too.
and i know that bbq sauce is more of a side item, but there is just something about making it from scratch that always sets something like that apart. and puts a nice touch to ur food.



its not the size of the bait
its the way u wiggle ur worm


----------



## panini

BD,
I'm truly sorry that you read seriousness in my jesting here with Mike.
I assumed from his little smiley faces he was going along. Maybe I'm wrong.
I don't recall stating what my cooking appliances were. They are very modest. My grill is made by charbroil. It is the pro model but nothing special. My quick smoker consists of a bullet smoker 40 bucks, that sits atop my base for my turkey fryer. This makes it very quick. My other smoker is a split 50 gal barrel with a few things welded on by a neighbor.
I have been in Texas 25 yrs and have had and have been shown some really good smokin and bbq. Every couple of months I have chef buddies and chef girl friends over the house, all in 3-4 star restaurants for a little poker, some butts, ribs,king fish, etc. been doin this for about 6 yrs. They keep commin back, so it can't be that bad. 
For some it is, butt for me my equipment has never really been an issue 
smokin hot Pan!:blush:


----------



## mikelm

Pan- It's been fun, but be warned...

I'm spending the evening thinking up more insulting comments for this dialogue!

Mike


----------



## bigwheel

Hey Mike..looks like a real tasty sauce. Got it copied..thanks for sharing. Old gent by the name of Hubert Green is the proud owner of that bbq pit shaped like an antonomically correct armadillo. Him and his grown son named Ray own and operate an all you can eat bbq joint in Euless, TX. They are real well known in the bbq world and are some super high quality folks. Here is a link to their website which includes a pic of the Armadillo for them who are interested.

http://www.northmainbbq.com/

bigwheel


----------



## mikelm

Big Wheel-

Thanks for your post and bigawd- THAT'S IT!

Everybody can see what an awesome creation this is. I'm an accomplished woodworker, but I don't do steel - I'm completely impressed.

By the way, if he ever wants to sell it,I can put him in touch with a ready buyer, for only a modest commission.

Mike :smoking:


----------



## panini

Mike,
Don't think I don't know that:lol: 
copied your recipe before the first post:smoking:


----------



## bigwheel

Ok I see them folks occasionally and will give them a grilling as to whether they might want to part with that thing. Will agree it is impressive. 

bigwheel


----------



## n00bchef

I have made several batches of this sauce, and while the ingrediants are interesting, it provides a nice semi-spicy and tangy kick... It's probably my favorite recipe for BBQ sauce.

*1/4**cup*extra-virgin olive oil
*1/2**cup*finely-chopped red onion
*2**tsp*minced garlic
*1**cup*low-sodium chicken broth
*3/4**cup*ketchup
*1/2**cup*orange juice concentrate
*1/2**cup*steak sauce
*2**tbl*Worcestershire sauce
*1**tbl*white wine vinegar
*1**tbl*ground coffee (finely ground)
*2**tsp*dried chervil
*1/2**tsp*celery seeds
*1/2**tsp*freshly-ground black pepper

*Method :* 
In a medium saucepan over medium-high heat, warm the olive oil. Add the onion and garlic and cook for 2 to 3 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add the remaining ingredients and whisk to combine. Simmer for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Transfer sauce to a bowl, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate until ready to use.
This recipe yields about 2 cups.
Comments:
This recipe comes to us from our good friend Chef Fritz Sonnenschmidt of the Culinary Institute of America. Slather it on all kinds of ribs, chicken, and kabobs.
Yield: 2 cups


----------



## bigwheel

Dang NBC..that looks mighty yummy. I gonna have to try to figger out whut is this chervil stuff be the only issue Now you apparently saying that grinded up coffee dont give it no gritty texture. I take your word on it. Mind if I pass the recipe along to some of my old pals in the bbq parts of cyber space? I normally charge five bucks for stuff like this. I bees glad to send you 2.50 of course. Thanks.

bigwheel


----------



## n00bchef

It's not my original recipe so I cannot take credit for it  Chervil is generally known as dried parsley... (It took me a while to figure out that Chervil is french for parsley). And your assumption on the coffee grounds is correct, if they are finely ground you will not have a gritty texture. (Although even if they arent "that" finely ground the simmering softens them up so they arent all that gritty anyway)

Anyway, this recipe is in the Sonoma Williams grilling book, and also available on several websites... I wouldn't sell it if I were you (someone out there should get royalties), but that is entirely up to you.

Good luck! Let me know what you think, I personally LOVE it.

-Jason


----------



## chrose

It's been a long time since I made my own sauce, but if I remember correctly I used roughly
1 cup brown sugar
2/3 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup worcestershire
1-1/2 cups strong black coffee
3 cups ketchup (Heinz only)
3/4 cup corn oil
2 medium chopped onions
1 head garlic smashed
1/2 cup dried whole chilis
1 teaspoon celery seed
1-1/2 Tablespoon dried mustard
I mixed the liquids and sugar until it dissolved the sugar a bit and then added the rest. Brought it to a boil and simmered it for 20 minutes or so. Jarred it and let it age for a couple of weeks.
Strain it if you like and use for a mop or just as a thin sauce.


----------



## mikeb

Chervil is NOT parsley. In french parsley is persil, and chervil is cerfeuil. Completely different herbs (although they do share a bit of a resemblance).


----------



## mikelm

chrose-
That one sounds like it's worth a try. I'd cut back on the brown sugar (I don't like a sweet sauce.) I like the _head_ of garlic.

What kind of chili do you have in mind?

Mike


----------



## oldschool1982

Okay did someone say war!?!?   

I really can't give out my current recipe since I am trying to figure ut how to market it but... Since stingey is not my way I'll share a couple others. These are not my original work yet they are outstanding!

North Carolina Marinade/BBQ 
1/4 cup salt
1/4 cup cayenne pepper
1/2 cup black pepper(ground fresh)
1/2 cup crushed red pepper
1 gallon distilled white vinegar

Combine in jug store at room temp. BTW the longer this sits the better it gets. I have a jug of it downstairs right now that's base was started 12 years ago! Use this to marinade your Pork shoulder or ribs in can be used for chicken and chops too The other two are good for pork, beef, chicken even some seafoods but use caution there. 

Sauce #1
2 Tbsp canola oil
1/2 cup onion chopped
2 cup NC BBQ (above)
1/2 cup cane sugar
3 each lemons 140ct sliced whole
3 cups yellow mustard (quality not bargain)
1/4 whole grain mustard (again quality)


In sauce pan heat oil over medium heat add onion and cook till translucent. Do not caramalize. Add all ingredients except mustard and simmer for 15 min.
Remove from heat and strain. Add mustard and wisk until smooth. If sauce is too thin return to heat and simmer for an additional 15 minutes or until desired thickness is reached.

BBQ #2

4 bottles of open pit original
1/2 cup Colgins Liquid smoke
1 cup honey
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 cup Jack Daniels or similar.

Combine all ingredients in sauce pan and reduce by 1/4 


BBQ #2 got an honorable mention at the first "Ribfest" in Naperville in 1988. It's kind of a hack sauce but it was made for a hack I worked for at the time. (2 days notice before participation Give me a break :crazy: ) 

Hey Pan!

 I know it's not one of those great pits you're talking about but....I have a Members Mark Gas fired smoker got last year. Now I know I can't compete with it under KCBS or any other sanctioning rules but it does a heck of a job for a .......   

BTW if ya want to taste some "interesting" "Q" just judge a competition. I did the American Royal Open Comp last year.... Talk about Mollasses overload.:suprise:   
Later


----------



## panini

schoolie
Some of the best Q i've tasted was in a rock pit with tin garbage pan covers.
Wait, I just pulled out sauce(a year old) and going to the lake this weekend. I want to post a pic of my travelin rig. You'll laugh.
First is going to be the pork butts and a couple of boneless lamb legs.
Then the briskets and then the ribs.
It's going to be a crainium weekend. Lake down 7 ft, boat 50 ft from the water. possible fire ban which will omitt the fireworks.


----------



## panini

ok, how fancy is this


----------



## diane

I have seen on the TV two BBQ contests. All I can say is wow. There is nothing like that here. I have never seen such equiment, such dedication to the wellbeing of meats to a superior outcome. And!!! it was exciting to watch. By golly I wish I was biting a rib right now. Maybe that's why 
G-d used Adams rib, I bet he cooked it first, to make Eve extra tasty.


----------



## oldschool1982

Pan,
All that and you're "clap clap clap Deep in the heart of Texas".... 
We're just having a slab and a brisket up here. 

Now even tho I'm here in the KCMO area it doesn't mean that I'm especially akin to their style of BBQ :look: yet... having lived in GA, SC and Chitown I've definitely seen a fair share that I can relate to.

As far as your rig goes I'm a fim believer you can have a 50,000.00 rig and produce some of the most horrific smoked meats out there and then there are rigs like yours that make the best. Mine is somewhat like yours only it's all wrapped in nice clean SS oh yeah and it's square and 5 1/2 ft tall but it's a vertical draft style smoker. The other one rusted out and we had to put it down.

But most don't realize it's a whole bunch of things that come together to make good smoked meats. Rub, wood mix, temp sauce and patience. Most folks just try and well... It's not a three hour start to stomach process. It's an investment. :roll: Cheap food and good and good food ain't cheap but it's always worth the wait. 
Anyhow what time's the lamb on. I'll bring the bibs. Hehehe

Later and Happy 4th.


----------



## kent2981

DOn't get mad at me for putting this here, but I had o share this with everyone. I just cooked skewers on the grill for my soon-to-be in-laws and they talked about it all night, it's a great marinade as well, used it on chicken.

It's not exact, I just winged it:

2 mangos
1/2 vidalia onion
2 cayenne peppers 
little cinnimon/sugar
TBSP or 2 honey
and a little oj

sweat onions, put in mango and peppers, blend it together add rest, S&P to taste

it's sweet, hot and **** good


----------

